# disbudding iron size for nigerians, quick poll



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

pigmy/nigerian size or full size? I've got to order one as kids are on the way and we've borrowed long enough. I think we borrowed a full size before but it was a little big...though I'm worried pigmy might be too small for the bucks....who uses what & why? Go


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I'll be interested in seeing what everyone uses too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need at least a half inch tip. The tips that are supposedly for minis are too small.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Go with the 1/2 inch tip for the pygmies and nigerians. I've used the pygmy/nigerian tip and was getting too many scurs. It's too small!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have used the 1/2 inch tip and it seemed just right.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Rhinehart X30, is what you need. I have disbudded Nigerians with this one and also some large breed kids, too. It's very reasonably priced, and mine is 6 years old now. My vet has used many disbudders, she liked this one best.


----------

